# NETATMO



## Charlie Moreira (10 Jan 2017 às 22:50)

Boa noite pessoal a minha oregon esta velhinha, o sensor exterior deixou de transmitir dados para estação meteorológica como tal estou a pensar em comprar uma nova EM.
que acham desta netatmo??


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jan 2017 às 02:18)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Boa noite pessoal a minha oregon esta velhinha, o sensor exterior deixou de transmitir dados para estação meteorológica como tal estou a pensar em comprar uma nova EM.
> que acham desta netatmo??


Não tenho netatmo, mas já vi opiniões e acompanho algumas estações. O pluviómetro e o termómetro são excelentes. Acho que o pior é mesmo o anemómetro, mede a velocidade do vento de uma maneira diferente e acho que não regista muito bem.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Jan 2017 às 07:58)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Não tenho netatmo, mas já vi opiniões e acompanho algumas estações. O pluviómetro e o termómetro são excelentes. Acho que o pior é mesmo o anemómetro, mede a velocidade do vento de uma maneira diferente e acho que não regista muito bem.


Guisilva obrigado pela tua opinião.
Para já o pluviômetro e anemometro não entram nas contas.

Sendo assim vale a pena o investimento??

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Jan 2017 às 08:25)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Boa noite pessoal a minha oregon esta velhinha, o sensor exterior deixou de transmitir dados para estação meteorológica como tal estou a pensar em comprar uma nova EM.
> que acham desta netatmo??


Tenho uma (v. assinatura) e não podia estar mais satisfeito. Contudo, dado que (ainda) vivo em apartamento, só tenho o termómetro. Mas recomendo totalmente.


----------



## aoc36 (12 Jan 2017 às 00:36)

Boas,

Eu tenho uma (completa) estou satisfeito, mas o anemómetro como só de 10 em 10 minutos é que cumunica com o base não é nada fiável.
É uma estação totalmente dependente da internet para trabalhar, fica tudo nos servidores da netatmo e podes aceder a ela em todo o lado.
Alerto que o termómetro não pode estar exposto ao sol (é feito de alumínio e aquece muito) nem chuva direta.
Se quiseres tens tb um fórum deles, está em inglês e francês e ainda tens um mapa que podes verificar se tens alguma perto de ti.

Alguma coisa apita!


----------



## lserpa (12 Jan 2017 às 16:56)

Tenho uma Netatmo completa também, o anemómetro é um autêntico fail, não presta para nada, o pluviómetro é bastante bom e com uma boa precisão, na leitura da humidade creio que peca um pouco por excesso.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Jan 2017 às 16:57)

lserpa disse:


> Tenho uma Netatmo completa também, o anemómetro é um autêntico fail, não presta para nada, o pluviómetro é bastante bom e com uma boa precisão, na leitura da humanidade creio que peca um pouco por excesso.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Humanidade? ahahah desculpa tive de rir xD


----------



## lserpa (12 Jan 2017 às 17:00)

Meteofan disse:


> Humanidade? ahahah desculpa tive de rir xD



Lolol, é o raio do dicionário a corrigir hahahaha


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Jan 2017 às 17:03)

lserpa disse:


> Lolol, é o raio do dicionário a corrigir hahahaha
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Ler a humanidade é uma coisa que muitos de nós desejávamos sinceramente...


----------



## aoc36 (13 Jan 2017 às 11:05)

lserpa disse:


> Tenho uma Netatmo completa também, o anemómetro é um autêntico fail, não presta para nada, o pluviómetro é bastante bom e com uma boa precisão, na leitura da humidade creio que peca um pouco por excesso.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Boas,
Como é o consumo das pilhas na tua estação?


----------



## lserpa (13 Jan 2017 às 13:06)

aoc36 disse:


> Boas,
> Como é o consumo das pilhas na tua estação?



Do anemómetro e pluviômetros não me lembro da última vez que as mudei, agora as do módulo exterior não sei se ultrapassam os 25 dias... uso recarregáveis. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (13 Jan 2017 às 13:17)

lserpa disse:


> Do anemómetro e pluviômetros não me lembro da última vez que as mudei, agora as do módulo exterior não sei se ultrapassam os 25 dias... uso recarregáveis.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



O meu módulo exterior dura mais ou menos 2 meses, o anenometro dizem que dura 2 anos mas já vou com 70% desde Julho. 
Existe no fórum deles muitas reclamações do consumo do módulo exterior. 
Se não for muito chato que versão de firmware tens? Tenho o 124.


----------



## lserpa (13 Jan 2017 às 13:21)

aoc36 disse:


> O meu módulo exterior dura mais ou menos 2 meses, o anenometro dizem que dura 2 anos mas já vou com 70% desde Julho.
> Existe no fórum deles muitas reclamações do consumo do módulo exterior.
> Se não for muito chato que versão de firmware tens? Tenho o 124.



Tenho que ver, neste momento não consigo responder à tua questão, mas logo  digo-te 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (15 Jan 2017 às 14:25)

aoc36 disse:


> O meu módulo exterior dura mais ou menos 2 meses, o anenometro dizem que dura 2 anos mas já vou com 70% desde Julho.
> Existe no fórum deles muitas reclamações do consumo do módulo exterior.
> Se não for muito chato que versão de firmware tens? Tenho o 124.



O meu modulo exterior é o 44. O interior é 124.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (15 Jan 2017 às 14:51)

lserpa disse:


> O meu modulo exterior é o 44. O interior é 124.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Está igual, deve estar a sair o 127.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Ago 2018 às 23:08)

Boas. O termómetro da Netamo já vem com proteção ou convém adicionar um Radiation Shield mesmo se colocado á sombra?
Obrigado desde já!


----------



## lserpa (5 Ago 2018 às 23:18)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Boas. O termómetro da Netamo já vem com proteção ou convém adicionar um Radiation Shield mesmo se colocado á sombra?
> Obrigado desde já!



E necessário o radiation shield para melhor  es leituras


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## remember (5 Ago 2018 às 23:35)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Boas. O termómetro da Netamo já vem com proteção ou convém adicionar um Radiation Shield mesmo se colocado á sombra?
> Obrigado desde já!



Boas, é imperativo que tenha um RS, conforme o @lserpa mencionou, até porque o "corpo" externo do sensor é em alumínio!
+info


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (6 Ago 2018 às 11:39)

lserpa disse:


> E necessário o radiation shield para melhor  es leituras
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk





remember disse:


> Boas, é imperativo que tenha um RS, conforme o @lserpa mencionou, até porque o "corpo" externo do sensor é em alumínio!
> +info



Obrigado pelas respostas!


----------

